# 23 weeks abdominal cramps help..



## bexbaby

Hey ladies, I'm 23 weeks pregnant and for the past 3 days I've been having abdominal cramps. They first felt like period pains and that sort of pain you get if you've needed to pee for so long and just held it in (sorry about being graphic haha) anyway I just wondered if anyone else had these types of pains, and has anyone got any advise on what to do about then. They're painful sometimes but not to an extent where I can't bare it just gets sore and annoying :( xxx


----------



## Happyveggie

Hi,I had really bad cramps at about 20 weeks and was quite worried about them. They were low down and so bad I had to lie down. Lasted about four days. Anyway, I phoned the midwife who didnt seem concerned at all. She just said it was the baby growing/stretching pains and to take paracetomal and have a relaxing bath. I couldnt believe that growing pains could be that painful, but apparently they can! I'm sure its nothing to worry about, but phone your midwife for reassurance anyway!


----------



## MissyR

I am 23 weeks as well, and been experiencing this pain like you have for the last month. My doctor told me to use bengay on my lower abdomen, take some tylenol, a hot bath and also gave me a baby belt.

The baby belt alone does wonders for me. Right now our babys are growing hugely, they will double in size in the next 4 weeks! So naturally our ligements and things are stretching making it very uncomfortable for us. Take frequent 5-10 minute sit down breaks, a hot bath, and there is always bengay or the tylenol if it gets too bad. Only use bengay though, I was told that bengay uses menthol which is natural and ok for baby, but other creams use asprin which can be absorbed by the skin and taken in by baby.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm 23 weeks and I've had this too. Last night the pain was so bad I got a bit scared but after a warm bath it finally went off. I think it's round ligament pain from all the stretching/ growing x


----------



## bexbaby

I went to the midwife and she said it just nust be stretching, I've got no water infections etc... But gosh just stretching alone could cause so much pain :/ thanks for the advice to I've had a bath tonight and felt tons better xxx


----------



## brittnjay07

This is my 3rd baby and the same kind of pains started about a week ago for me (im only almost 19 weeks) and I actually ended up going to the hospital about it. They basically tested my blood, urine and monitored the baby and everything is fine. So I'm guessing it has to be from my uterus expanding and plus your muscles are streching. As long as you can feel your baby moving every once in awhile you should be okay.


----------



## punkrockmama

I had these pains too around then...growing pains!


----------

